# General > Hobbies >  Sewing machine cabinet wanted

## nicnak

asap please please let me know what you have, cash waiting, can pick up 
thanks
01593721790

----------


## jim10

hi we have a cabinet complete with working sewing machine you can have if you want iy but its heavy to lift thanks jim [lybster area]

----------


## nicnak

hi jim please could you send me more details off the machine and cabinet please,

----------

